# Hand Gun Practice.



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

Hi
My Father in-law bought a S&W 38, and has never shot it.
I will be coming down in late February for a week to visit, is there any public land near Foley, AL, where we could go shoot a few rounds safely ?.
or a range open to the public ?, that doesn't require a yearly membership fee would be Okay too.
Most of the Ranges up here are all yearly memberships, and I know he won't go shoot unless I am there, so we would need one with just a daily or hourly fee.

Thanks
Kevin


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

there is a new in door range in Pensacola and as I remember there is an outdoor range just over the fl/al line. Maybe someone who has used one or the other will chime in. I assume you already did a internet search.


----------



## Big B (Sep 7, 2009)

Outdoor Range is Styx River. I have been there many times and it is a decent range. Like most ranges, they do not allow rapid fire or practicing from the holster.


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions.
my 1 concern with a range is, some ranges wont allow you to shoot a pistol unless your a experienced shooter, and he isn't, he has shot Rifles and Shotguns before, but never a pistol.

Is the any State or public land that I could take him too, to shoot if they won't let him use the range ?

Thanks
Kevin


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

I imagine both of the places mentioned have first time shooters often. I would suggest to visit either one and yall shouldnt have no problem. But if yall wanna just get outdoors and shoot i would say blackwater wma is the closest i could suggest. (Not familiar with AL)


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Never heard of a range that wouldn't let inexperienced shooters to shoot at and I've been to most all of them around here at one time or another. How in the hell are you suppose to get experience?


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

Styx will let you shoot and if I remember right is around $10.00 to shoot.


----------



## VA Boy (Feb 19, 2012)

Here is a perfect opportunity to get your father-in-law useful training. Find a good Basic Pistol class and have him enroll. And when I say good, I mean competent and thorough training; not a briefing and one .22 fired into a trap. For ranges, Styx River Shooting Center is fine. Sometimes a little crowded, but take your time. About $13 per shooter my last trip out. Bring your own targets or buy theirs. Not expensive. Bring your own ammo. Range ammo is a bit higher than local stores. Closed Monday. They teach pistol at Styx. There are many other classes available in Alabama and the Pensacola area too. Some do one-on-one training.


----------



## Tomslick66 (Mar 16, 2011)

Told to me by an FWC officer:

It IS ok to target shoot in Blackwater WMA taking proper precautions (backstop, safety, etc) during open hunting season only if shooters possess a valid management area permit.

I haven't seen anything like this in print or on the websight but that's what he said.


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

*Thanks*



Tomslick66 said:


> Told to me by an FWC officer:
> 
> It IS ok to target shoot in Blackwater WMA taking proper precautions (backstop, safety, etc) during open hunting season only if shooters possess a valid management area permit.
> 
> I haven't seen anything like this in print or on the websight but that's what he said.


 
Thank you for that info.
Being from Michigan I don't have one, and my Father in law is 71 and doesn't hunt so I know he doesn't have a management permit either.
I will probably just try to take him to Styx River.
he bought his 38 a couple of years ago, and I know he has never shot it.
He just got it for self defense at his house.
so I figure I will at-least teach him the basics.
and have him shoot both of my Glock too.
I wish that I could talk him into taking a shooting class, but I know he wouldn't go do it on his own, and I will only be there for about a week.

I assume that Styx River requires eye and ear protection ?.

Thanks
Kevin


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Kevin B said:


> Hi
> My Father in-law bought a S&W 38, and has never shot it.
> I will be coming down in late February for a week to visit, is there any public land near Foley, AL, where we could go shoot a few rounds safely ?.
> or a range open to the public ?, that doesn't require a yearly membership fee would be Okay too.
> ...


Kevin, send me a PM when the time gets closer to check my schedule. I live on the West side of Lillian off 91s. Can shoot in the back yard. I have muffs and glasses.


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

*Thank You*



lastcast said:


> Kevin, send me a PM when the time gets closer to check my schedule. I live on the West side of Lillian off 91s. Can shoot in the back yard. I have muffs and glasses.



Thank You
I will do that for sure. that would be Great.
We plan on being down there Feb. 27th thru March 5 heading home on the 6th.
I hope to get a little fishing in too.
Being from MI, I am spoiled, I have a Pistol Range and a 200 yard Rifle Range right in my yard too.


Thanks again
Kevin


----------



## VA Boy (Feb 19, 2012)

Eye and ear protection always a good idea. Eyes mandatory on ranges. Ears highly encouraged. Also, research Pensacola Indoor Shooting Range. In February, mild days are hit and miss. Would be a useless trip and wasted money if you or your dad can't concentrate on shooting because all you can think about is leaving because its cold.


----------

